# MBTI Picture Resources



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Thread to compile useful pictures to describe MBTI











































Source: Point 1 of 5 Point Survey: Personality Test by Pictures of Personality


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

These are great, only the last one is fantastically annoying. Who thought making it alternate like that was a good idea? :sad:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

haha I love it!!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't deal with the pictures. They make my head hurt


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

alizée said:


>


I like are born with combat boots.
Very true for my nature.
Unless I am around a hot intp....
They they neutralize me in real life.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

alizée said:


>


That's great, too bad I cant read some of them though. It's just so small.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Hahaha 1up. The drink of champions.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> Hahaha 1up. The drink of champions.


Ooooh, it says 1-up. I thought it said 7-up, and was all wha? Now I get it :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

alizée said:


>


 
For the visually impaired:​ 


ISTJs: “R” Rules, Rituals, Regulations….and Right.
ISFJs: Work behind the scenes
INFJs: Overwork work, reworking it.​INTJs: Can improve this T-shirt. Just ask.
INTPs: Eschew obfuscation 
ENTP: 1-up: The drink for ENTPs.
ENTJs: Are born with combat booties.
ENFJs: Articulate...& articulate... & articulate...
ESJFs: Take heart and give heart.
ESTJs: Know the answer. The question is irrelevant.
ESTPs: Have built-in BS detectors. Test mine.
ISTPs: Out of sight is out of mind.
ISFPs: Love all living life.
INFPs: Really should have F-shirts, not T-shirts.
ENFPs: Give life an extra squeeze.
ESFPs: Are a surprise and love a surprise.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I once found this blog with lovely mbti pics but I can't remember where it was :S If I find them I'll post them


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

Loved them all, except the flashing ones.:angry:


Anyways.

Born with shoes on my feet. Lol.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, so far this has been one of the most useful ones. It ties in the elements. Now I want to make clear that I neither believe nor trust astrology, but I like the way it creates archetypes, and solely as a personal description, I think my sign(s) fit me. So as Cap/Aq,; Ar.; Gemini--I would be Clarifier/Stabilizer; Activator/ Clarifier. The dude with the sword really does embody the way I act though. I do think I conceptualize things better through pictures and diagrams. That ISTP, out of sight out of mind is totally the motto of a certain ISTP friend of mine, I'll tell you. My INFP ex owns two t-shirts, a faded Bob Marley, and an even more faded Led Zepplin.


----------



## catniss (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'll make myself some trading cards .Do you think we could make an actual MBTI Trading Card Game?


----------



## beenatam (Feb 22, 2011)

I would start by looking for a list of what Spain's natural resources are. From Googling "spain natural resources" I learned they include: coal, lignite, iron ore, copper, lead, zinc, uranium, tungsten, mercury, pyrites, magnesite, fluorspar, gypsum, sepiolite.


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

One of my personal favorites.
My mom is an INTJ and I'm INTP.​


----------



## Geai (Jun 22, 2011)

stellar_lunacy said:


> One of my personal favorites.
> My mom is an INTJ and I'm INTP.​
> View attachment 22215


Omg, this is hilarious!


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent post


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

starri said:


>


Just ask~ ;D


----------

